# [HowTo] Befestigung des airplex evo1080 an die Seitenwand und Temperaturen



## DaxTrose (13. November 2008)

Da ich immer wieder von Leuten im Forum gefragt werde, wie ich meinen evo1080 an die Seitenwand befestigt habe, habe ich mich entschlossen, einen kleinen Anleitungs-Thread zu erstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe aus dem Baumarkt eine M4 Gewindestangen und Kunststoffhülsen gekauft. Dazu noch M4 Muttern und passende Unterlegscheiben. Die Gewindestange habe ich auf 65mm und die Kunststoffhülsen auf 50mm Länge abgeschnitten. Die Gewindestangen habe ich dann in die Gewindevorrichtung des Radiators geschraubt. Da drauf eine passende Unterlegscheibe, mit großem Außendurchmesser und das Ganze mit einer M4 Mutter gekontert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In die Seitenwand habe ich dann an den passenden Stellen 5mm Löcher gebohrt. Auf die Gewindestangen, die schon im Radiator stecken, habe ich dann die passenden Kunststoffröhrchen, als Distanzstücke, gesteckt und noch mal jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe draufgelegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da drauf habe ich dann (Radiator liegt flach auf dem Boden) Die Seitenwand gelegt. Dann nochmals Unterlegscheiben und mit M4 Muttern gekontert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Ganze hält wirklich sehr gut.

Für die Lüftersteuerung habe ich mir einen Schalter gebastelt der an einen Adapter geht, der meine Scythe SlipStream 800 RPM mit 12V und 5V versorgt, wobei ich zwei (12V) dann auch ausschalten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfterkabel gehen dann durch ein gebohrtes 16mm Loch durch die Seitenwand in das Gehäuse und werden mit dem Adapter verbunden. Da es eine ziemliche Fummelarbeit ist, der Radiator einiges wiegt und die Kabel relativ kurz sind, habe ich die Seitenwand mit einem Karton abgestützt. So konnte ich in Ruhe die Kabel verbinden.
Auf diesem Bild kann man dann auch den Schalter sehen, der zum Zuschalten der beiden Zusatzlüfter dient.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von außen sieht das Ganze dann so aus. Ich habe die Auslaufseite des Radiators direkt durch die Seitenwand ins Innere geführt, was nicht unbedingt notwendig ist, wenn man den Radiator um 90° dreht und beide Anschlüsse nach hinten zur Rückwand montiert. Die Zulaufseite geht dann auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht konnte ich ja den Ein oder Anderen mit diesem kleinen Thread helfen. 

MfG,
DaxTrose


----------



## nemetona (13. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Danke Dax,
dieser Thread gibt mir einige Anregungen zum anstehenden Mora 2 Pro Umbau.
Gruß, nemetona

Edit: Hat eventuel jemand ein Bild von einen Mora 2 Pro mit Lüfterabdeckung, am besten auf einer Seitenwand montiert?


----------



## DevilDaddy (13. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Des sieht gut aus und auch super beschrieben

ich würde die lüfter aber nach außen legen wgen lufstrom und so das müßte man aber testen 

aber die ausmaße

der radi könte mich reizen


----------



## zettiii (13. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Echt gut gemacht Dax.
Ich habe zwar schon meinen Tripple, aber wenn ich mal nen paar € übrig habe ... 
Aber ist schön für Leute die änliches vor haben, auch bei anderen Radiatoren.


mfG zettiii


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Blumen!



nemetona schrieb:


> Hat eventuel jemand ein Bild von einen Mora 2 Pro mit Lüfterabdeckung, am besten auf einer Seitenwand montiert?


 
Leider nicht an der Seitenwand:
*Tagebuch - Rosstaeuscher´s Freeze Mod*



DevilDaddy schrieb:


> ich würde die lüfter aber nach außen legen wgen lufstrom und so das müßte man aber testen


 
Wenn die Lüfter nach Außen gelegt werden, musste ich ja die Verkleidung abmachen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es was bringen würde.


----------



## nemetona (13. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Danke Dax,
Das wird schon ein ganz schöner klotz, der Mora2Pro mit Lüfterhalterung ist etwa 8,5cm dick, mit 5cm auf Abstand zur Gehäusewand montiert baut er ca. 13,5cm auf. Hui 
Reichen zur Belüftung der Abstand zum Case auch 3cm, was meint ihr?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## CiSaR (13. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*



nemetona schrieb:


> Danke Dax,
> Das wird schon ein ganz schöner klotz, der Mora2Pro mit Lüfterhalterung ist etwa 8,5cm dick, mit 5cm auf Abstand zur Gehäusewand montiert baut er ca. 13,5cm auf. Hui
> Reichen zur Belüftung der Abstand zum Case auch 3cm, was meint ihr?
> Gruß, nemetona



Du packst die Lüfterblende genau auf´s Gehäuse ohne Abstand dazwischen.


----------



## nemetona (13. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Du packst die Lüfterblende genau auf´s Gehäuse ohne Abstand dazwischen.



Scheint mir unlogisch, da könn die ja nix ansaugen.
Meine Vorstekkung: Seitenwand-Abstand-Mora-Lüfter unter Blende! Oder geht das so nicht?
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## DevilDaddy (14. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

was bringt der den an temps?
mein triple (CPU + NB + GPU ) 10° delta also 20 luft und 30 wasser das ist doch eigentlich gut (3x Sytche 1900 Rpm @ 5V) 
aber der radi müßte doch alles topen?


----------



## DaxTrose (14. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Also:
Ich habe an der Rückwand des Gehäuses noch einen Magicool Copper I (in Blau! siehe Fotos) mit einem Scythe SlipStream 800 RPM. Wenn drei Lüfter (übrigens alles die gleichen) mit 12V laufen und zwei mit 5V Habe ich ein *Delta im Idle von ca. 5-6°C.* Nach *zwei Stunden* *Crysis (1680x1050 4xAA und 16xAF)* konstant ein *Delta von ca. 13°C.*
Wenn ich dann, um Ruhe zu haben, *zwei 12V Lüfter am evo1080 abschalte* habe ich im Idle ein *Delta von ca. 9°C*. Mit Idle meine ich übrigens Surfen, Musik hören und Bildbearbeitung. Halt normale Windowsanwendungen, die, wenn überhaupt, nur kurzzeitig Leistung brauchen.
 Hardware war Core2Duo E4400 @ 3,1GHz @ 1,45V und eine GTX260 65nm mit 196 Stream Prozessoren @ 680/1466/1150
Hier während des Zusammenbaus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier fertig zusammengebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Temps nach vier Stunden Idle alle Lüfter an (Luft 22°C):
EDIT: Leider sind die CPU Temperaturen nicht korrekt ausgelesen worden. CoreTemp zeigte doch immer 8-10°C mehr an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DevilDaddy (15. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

die werte sind nicht schlecht

aber ich persönlich würde eher noch einen triple kaufen einen hab ich ja schon


----------



## p1t (15. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Schöne Anleitung  deine Lösung gefällt mir echt gut. Der evo macht sich an der Seitenwand echt gut. Sieht besser aus als nen Mora2pro, kostet allerdings auch nen bisschen mehr.


----------



## PowerSTAI (15. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Ja finde ich auch, schöne Anleitung.  
Für die Temp ist er jeden fahl sein Geld wert, dabei macht er von der Optik auch noch eine menge her.   
Das mit dem Lüfter, ob die innen oder Außen sind, habe ich bei meinem airplex evo 1800 schon Ausprobiert.
Macht von dem Temp keinen Unterschied.
Schon mahl Temp Gemessen wen nur ein Lüfter Läuft?


----------



## Madz (16. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Sehr schöne Anleitung, auch wenn ich eine lose Montage dieses Monsters bevorzuge; lässt sich einfach leichter transportieren.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*



PowerSTAI schrieb:


> Schon mahl Temp Gemessen wen nur ein Lüfter Läuft?



Wie meinst Du das? Wenn nur ein Lüfter am evo1080 auf 800 RPM läuft? Oder gar kein Lüfter am evo, sondern nur der am Magicool auf 800 RPM? Wenn ich den evo komplett lüfterlos laufen lasse, habe ich im Idle eine Wassertemperatur von 36°C nach etwa 4 Std. und einer Raumtemperatur von 22°C.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Kleines Update:

Ich habe dei Lüfterblenden schwarz lackiert! 
Desweiteren habe ich mal alle Lüfter vom evo1080 ausgestellt und im Idle vier Stunden laufen lassen. Dabei blieb das Feser One konstand bei 34°C (Zimmertemperatur 22°C) stehen. 
Aber ich denke, als reiner Passiverdiator ist er dennoch nicht so geeignet und es gibt bessere Lösungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Natürlich gibts bessere Passivradiatoren, aber ich finde 34°C Wassertemp. ist doch i.O. Es reicht doch, man muss ja nicht immer ne CPU Temp. von unter 40°C haben, dafür hat man dann beim Arbeiten einen schön leisen PC 

MfG Julian


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Ich habe seit einer Woche einen C2D E7300@3,7GHz@1,31V statt meinen E4400@3,0GHz@1,45V. Die Temperaturen des Feser One Cooling Fluid haben sich um 2°C nach unten verbessert! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviel ausmacht.


----------



## Madz (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Würdest du bitte mal eine Totale des Gehäuses posten?


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Das kann ich gerne machen. Gibt es etwas, worauf es Dir besonders ankommt? Dann kann ich darauf speziell achten!


----------



## Madz (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Nein, ich möchte nur die Wirkung an dem gehäuse betrachten. Ich überlege nämlich, ob ich an mein V1010 nicht auch die selbe Aktion starten soll.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Ok, hier mal der evo1080 an meinem Gehäuse von so ziemlich jeder Seite (außer von unten )!
Mehr Bilder in meinem Album!
An dem V1010 könnte ich ihn mir auch gut vorstellen. Allerdings könnte es nicht ganz so "harmonisch" aussehen, da Dein Gehäuse aus gebürstetem Alu ist. Das Lüftermesh habe ich übrigens, wie schon erwähnt, mattschwarz lackiert!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zettiii (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Echt schickes Teil, aber die Wakü dadrin finde ich schicker .

Ehm Matz ? Was ist denn in dich gefahren ? 
Du warst doch sonst immer total gegen einen festen Riesenradiator ?!


----------



## Madz (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Neuerdings habe ich öfter weiblichen Besuch; mit Kind. Naja die Kleine reisst eben alles um, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist.


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*

Na ja, ich hoffe doch, dass sich wenigstens das Kind benimmt!


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Befestigung des airplex evo1080 von Aquacomputer an die Seitenwand*

Ich habe eine kleine Änderung vorgenommen. Da die Wassertemperatur beim Zocken von Sacred 2 bei 1680x1050 mit den Elite-Texturen und 4xAntialiasing nach drei Stunden doch etwas hoch war (41°C bei 22°C Raumtemperatur), habe ich alle Lüfter jetzt mit 12V betrieben statt nur zwei mit 12V und zwei mit 5V. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es soviel ausmacht!
Hier jetzt mal meine Werte (vorher in Klammern leider ohne Screenshot):
Ich habe dazu alle Lüfter angeschaltet und ca. 90 Minuten Orthos Prime im Blend-Mode und den Furmark 1.5 im 1024x768 Fenster und 8xAA laufen lassen. Danach habe ich die Programme beendet, Temperaturen abgelesen und die Lüfter am evo1080 ausgeschaltet. Als alle Temperaturen sich nicht mehr änderten, habe ich sie wieder abgelesen und die Lüfter wieder eingeschaltet. Als die Temperaturen wieder konstant blieben, habe ich die Werte wieder abgelesen.
Die CPU Temperaturen von RivaTuner (plus C2D Plugin) sind mit CoreTemp identisch.

*Nach etwa 90 Minuten Prime Orthos und Furmark:*
Wasser 32°C (41°C) (leider nur als Foto, da ich die Temperatur nicht per Software auslesen kann)
CPU Core 0 58°C (65°C) 
CPU Core 1 58°C (65°C)
GPU 54°C (63°C)
Raumtemperatur 21°C

*Im IDLE alle Lüfter** an: *
Wassertemperatur: 25°C (27°C)
CPU Core 0 30°C (32°C)
CPU Core 1 30°C (32°C)
GPU: 34°C (36°C) (automatisch runtergeregelt auf 300/600/100)
Raumtemperatur: 21°C

Wenn ich alle Lüfter des evo1080 ausschalte, wird das System *nur noch durch den MagiCool 120 Singel mit einem Scythe SlipStream @800RPM* und dem evo1080 passiv *gekühlt*. 

*Im IDLE **alle Lüfter (evo1080) aus**: *
Wassertemperatur: 30°C
CPU Core 0 37°C
CPU Core 1 37°C
GPU: 39°C (automatisch runtergeregelt auf 300/600/100)
Raumtemperatur: 21°C

*Nach 3,5 Stunden Sacred2 mit 4xAA, Elite-Texturen und 1650x1080:*
Wasser 36°C konstant
CPU Core 0 55°C
CPU Core 1 54°C
GPU 58°C
Raumtemperatur 22°C

Kühlung:
1x airplex evo1080 mit 4x Scythe SlipStream @ 800RPM
1X MagiCool 120 Single UV-Radiator mit 1x Scythe SlipStream @ 800RPM
EK Waterblocks Supreme Acetal universal
EK Waterblocks EK FC-280 GTX vernickelt
Laing DDC 12V Ultra @ 4500RPM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muckelpupp (10. März 2009)

Hallo Dax!

zunächst mal Respekt und Gratulation zum Umbau, bzw. der Optik deines Rechners!  
An den Grad der handwerklichen Verarbeitungsqualität komme ich nicht ran...aber wir arbeiten daran. 

Da mein derzeitiges System, meine erste Wakü darstellt, und erstmalig so etwas wie Casemodding _light_, hatte ich zwar ebenfalls an den Einsatz eines Monster-Radiators gedacht, mich dann aber, nach der Lektüre diverser Erfahrungs- und Testberichte, dagegen entschieden. Thema: Konvektion.

Die Abmessungen des _Mora_ und auch _evo1080_ sind allerdings nahezu ideal, um sie auf ein Gehäuse, wie das _Yeong Yang 0420_ zu setzen - und zwar horizontal, über den Deckel. (Hat das eigentlich schon jemand gemacht?)

Hab mich, wie gesagt, dagegen entschieden, da ich mir ähnlich wie Madz oder andere hier, bezüglich der Optik und der Abmessungen nicht sicher war. Allerdings hätte ich wenn, einen direkten Lufttransport zwischen Gehäuse und Radiator, mittels Durchlassöffnungen für die Lüfter geschaffen. Ein weiterer Grund, weshalb mir das aber letztlich etwas zu aufwendig war...

Frage jedoch in diesem Zusammenhang: Welche/wie und wo Lüfter hast du befestigt/im Einsatz, um die Temps abzugreifen? Alles Inline, oder auch Externe? Würde mich interessieren, um ggfs. meine Werte besser einschätzen und in Relation setzen zu können.

Danke!


----------



## DaxTrose (10. März 2009)

muckelpupp schrieb:


> Die Abmessungen des _Mora_ und auch _evo1080_ sind allerdings nahezu ideal, um sie auf ein Gehäuse, wie das _Yeong Yang 0420_ zu setzen - und zwar horizontal, über den Deckel. (Hat das eigentlich schon jemand gemacht?)



Auf der ersten Seite gibt einen Link zum Casemod von Rosstaescher, der seinen MoRa auf das Yeong Yang geschraubt hatte.



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Frage jedoch in diesem Zusammenhang: Welche/wie und wo Lüfter hast du befestigt/im Einsatz, um die Temps abzugreifen? Alles Inline, oder auch Externe? Würde mich interessieren, um ggfs. meine Werte besser einschätzen und in Relation setzen zu können.



An dem System habe ich von der Anordnung her seit dem Einsatz nichts verändert. Ist also vom Aufbau noch so, wie auf der ersten Seite beschrieben. Nur habe ich letztens, wie der letzte Post von mir beschreibt, die Drehzahl der Lüfter am evo1080 geändert. Lüfter sind immer noch die Scythe SlipStream 800RPM. Die Wassertemperatur wird von einem Sensor, der in einem 1/4" Gewinde des Pumpendeckels (siehe Kreis im Foto) eingeschraubt ist, abgegriffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muckelpupp (10. März 2009)

Danke! 

Den/die Links hatte ich übersehen/flogen...schaue da gleich mal genauer hin.

Gruss

muckelpupp


----------



## Brzeczek (3. Juni 2009)

@DaxTrose

Hast du auch Praxis Erfahrung mit den Konvekt-O-Matic ULTRA-plus oder kennst du jemand der die hat ?

Ich habe vor den Radi an mein System anzuschließen und komplett Passiv zu betreiben, ich muss aber auch noch dazu sagen das ich unterm Dach wohne und es immer Sommer sehr Heiss wird  .......



Wenn das nicht gehen sollte kann ich mir ja gleich ein Monstaaa  Radi Kaufen und ihn mit einem oder zwei 120 mm Lüfter betreiben.


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

@Brzezek,

das Thema hatten wir doch hier schon mal.

Wenn das System aus deinen Profil zu kühlen ist ( Quadcore und 2xG92 GPU ) dann wird das mit dem Passivradi nichts.
Ein Monsta wär auch nicht optimal, nimm lieber einen 1080er Radi und setze einige langsamdrehende Leise Lüfter drauf.


----------



## Brzeczek (3. Juni 2009)

@nemetona

ich wollte doch nur mir eine 2 Meinung einholen . Das darf ich doch hier !?
Auserdem würde ich nur mein Q9450+ Nord Bridge Kühlen !!!

Welchen 1080 Radi würdest du mir empfehlen ?


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Juni 2009)

@Brzeczek: Erfahrung mit einem Konvekt-O-Matic habe ich nicht, doch kannst Du mit dem Radi vielleicht einen unübertakteten Zweikernprozessor kühlen. Von der Kühlung Deines ganzen Systems (das im Sys-Profil) kann ich nur abraten und Dir mindestens einen Quad oder den Monsta ans Herz legen. Soll es dazu noch leise im Idle sein, eine gute Lüftersteuerung. Wenn Du noch Luft für etwaige andere Komponenten möchtest, dann hol Dir den evo1080 oder den Mo-Ra Pro.


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

@Brzezek,

klar darfst du eine zweite Meinung einholen 

Aus Silentgesichtspunkten wurde ich nicht zum Monsta greifen, dieser ist zu Dick, da wirst du mit einen 1080er Radi bei Verwendung von langsam drehenden Lüftern auf ein bessere Ergebnis kommen.

Welcher 1080er, ich finde den Mora2Pro gut, Dax bestimmt den Evo und Ruyven wird den Magicool empfehlen 
Die Leistung liegt bei allen auch ziemlich nah beieinander, und sie sollte für jedes System ausreichend Dimensioniert sein.
Kauf einfach den der dir optisch am besten gefällt und welchen dein Budget zulässt.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich mich nemetona nur anschließen. Der MagiCool ist bei niedriger Drehzahl ungeschlagen, aber sehr schwer zu bekommen - fast schon so wie der evo1080. Ich habe mich letztlich wegen der Optik für den evo1080 entschieden.


----------



## Brzeczek (3. Juni 2009)

Ok danke für die Vorschläge  ich werde mich die Tage entscheiden welcher ich von den vorgeschlagenen Radiatoren nehmen werde.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Juni 2009)

Dieses kleine HowTo hat es sogar in die PCGH 07/2009 geschafft! Dafür vielen Dank!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (20. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch zur Promo in der Print-Ausgabe


----------



## Digger (17. August 2009)

huhu, 
wie hast du eig die löcher auf die seitenwand übertragen ?


----------



## DaxTrose (17. August 2009)

Ganz einfach: Ich habe die Gewindestangen in den Radi geschraubt, so dass sie gleich lang waren und dann habe ich ihn auf die Seitenwand gelegt, so, wie ich es haben wollte. Dann habe ich einfach die Stellen mit einem Stift markiert.


----------



## Digger (17. August 2009)

alles klar  

ich hatte noch überlegt, es mit einer art schablone zu machen...
mal schaun wenn das dingesn hier is. dann bekommt mein kleiner A05 einen schicken rucksack.

du hast ja geschrieben, du hast das gitter lackiert, welche farbe is denn original ?


----------



## DaxTrose (17. August 2009)

Original ist es silbern. Wirkt aber dunkel, da dahinter ja gleich der dunkle Radiator kommt. Dennoch fand ich es komplett in Schwarz schöner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (20. August 2009)

mein Evo ist jetzt auch da.
deine lüfter haben 2,5cm platz zur seitenwand ?
ist das nicht etwas wenig, speziell beim mittleren lüfter ?


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2009)

In der Mitte habe ich gar kein Lüfter. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall zu wenig Abstand. Habe ich aber erst zu spät bemerkt. Es staut sich die warme Luft und der evo wird dann mit einer Luft "gekühlt", die 6 Kelvin über der Zimmertemperatur liegt. Daher werde ich bei meinem neuen Rechner erst mal den evo neben das Gehäuse stellen. Wenn man etwa 4 cm Platz lässt, sieht es irgendwie blöd aus - finde ich!

Bin auf deine Bilder gespannt!


----------



## Digger (20. August 2009)

wo staut sich die warme lust ? versteh ich nicht ganz...

bei meinem kleinen wäre noch mehr abstand glaub ich noch komischer. der evo ist übrigens genauso hoch wie mein A05 

wenn man den evo aber neben das case stellt hat man wieder das prob mit den gaaaaanzen kabeln und das sind ja bei 9 lüftern nicht wenig  
ich hatte vor die kabel dann über verlängerungen ins case zu legen und dann über drei solche slotblenden dir lüfte rzu regeln.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...T-FN02-Three-Fan-Speed-Controller::12847.html


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2009)

Zwischen Radi und Gehäusewand. Da die Lüfter vom Gehäuse wegpusten, ziehen sie die warme Luft und "kühlen" damit. Vielleicht wäre es anders, wenn man ganze neun Lüfter verwenden würde!


----------



## Digger (20. August 2009)

aber woher kommt denn die warme luft ? 
ist dein case da offen ?

durch die rückwand durch kommt doch nich soooo viel wärme oder?
bei 9 lüftern bekommt der in der mitte ja erst recht kaum luft ab.
hatte nicht mal wer hier im forum den besten abstand iwie ausgerechnet ?

btw, wie siehts eig mit der stabilität aus ?


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2009)

Ja, nemetona hat das mal im Zuge seines Tagebuches gemacht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...agebuch-cosmos-s-goes-mora-23.html#post410292
Die Luft bleibt irgendwie in den Lamellen des Radis hängen und heizt somit die umliegende Luft mit auf. Es dauert etwas, aber nach einer Stunde zocken, konnte man es sehr gut nachvollziehen. Hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Digger (20. August 2009)

ah ok verstehe.
ja gut dann werd ich mal neme anschreiben 

mein tfc mit 6 (!) S-Flex @800 kühlt auf ca 40°C wassertemp bei 22-25°C zimmertemp, da musste was größeres her.

wie fest / wackelig ist die konstruktion mit dem klops an der seite eig ?


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2009)

Die Konstruktion ist sehr stabil! Es sieht etwas wackelig aus, ist es aber nicht.
Habe noch mal die Stelle mit dem Abstand für Dich rausgesucht!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...agebuch-cosmos-s-goes-mora-23.html#post410292


----------



## Digger (20. August 2009)

ah ok, denkt man iwie gar nicht, dass das so stabil is bei den 4 schrauben und sonem klops.

super, vielen dank fürs raussuchen 
na dann werd ich wahrscheinlich auch 4 cm nehmen.


----------



## nemetona (20. August 2009)

@Digger,

beim Cosmos S erreicht man durch die ausladenden Kufen und das "hohe" Eigengewicht einen stabilen Stand, bei deinen A05 könnte ich mir vorstellen, das es bei 4 cm Abstand schon sehr Seitenlastig wird.
Aber da hilft wohl nur probieren.

Gruß,
nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2009)

Bei dem kleinen A05 würde ich den evo auch so anbringen, dass er mit der Unterseite auf dem Boden abgestützt wird.


----------



## nemetona (20. August 2009)

Dies ist möglich, aber über die somit "verschlossene Seite" kann keine Luft mehr angesaugt werden


----------



## Digger (21. August 2009)

ich denk eher nicht, dass es kippgefahr gibt, da mein a05 ja so niedrig ung breit ist. 

auf dem boden "setzen" ist auch nich schön, da dann oben 1cm kante ist. der evo ist ja schließlich genauso hoch wie mein case selber (ohne füße). zur not kann ich  immer noch gummifüße drunter kleben.


----------



## Digger (22. August 2009)

eben hatte ich einen "geistesblitz" 

wie wärs denn damit, die lüfter saugend zu befestigen ?! Luft kann über die ganze Fläche angesaugt werden, und der Abstand zu seitenwand wäre relative egal, da die luft einfach rausgedrückt wird.


----------



## nemetona (22. August 2009)

Du wirst trotzdem einen gewissen Abstand benötigen, ob ich Luft durch ein "Nadelöhr" blase oder sauge macht keinen großen Unterschied, die limitierende Engstelle bleibt das Nadelöhr.


----------



## DaxTrose (22. August 2009)

Ich denke, es käme auf einen Versuch drauf an. Ich hatte schlechtere Temperaturen, zumindest beim Magicool Triple Slim. 
Ich werde meinen übrigens an meinem neuen Rechner erst einmal nicht an die Seite bringen und frei im Raum stehen lassen (zusammen mit Schnellkupplungen). Außerdem habe ich jetzt 5x800RPM Scythe SlipStream und 3x1200RPM Scythe S-Flex dran geschraubt. Gesteuert wird das mit einem Aquero 4.0. Ich bin auf die Temperaturen gespannt. Beim Testlauf habe ich aber schon gemerkt, dass der Durchzug der Lüfter selbst bei 500RPM stärker ist, als bei 800RPM an der Seitenwand. 

Den neunten Lüfteranschluss habe ich für die Kabel missbraucht. Somit gehen nur zwei Kabel aus dem Gehäuse zum evo1080. Denke aber, die Anzahl der Lüfter wird reichen, zumal noch ein Magicool Triple Slim im Gehäusedeckel, mit drei Scythe S-Flex 800RPM, steckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (22. August 2009)

hmmm, 
ich glaube dann denke ich etwas zu simpel 

nach meiner vorstellung :
Blasen: die äußeren lüfter saugen dem mittleren die luft weg.
Saugen: alle lüfter bekommen genug luft und der mittlere drückt die luft einfach nach außen....


naja ich hab die lüfter erstmal saugend montiert.
vllt werd ich ja irgendwann auch mal die andere version testen.


----------



## Digger (23. August 2009)

hui , ich wollt grad gucken wie lang ich meine gewindestange schneiden muss, und da is mir aufgefallen, dass das loch SEHR nah an den Lüftern sitzt 

da passt ja grad so meine gewindestange am lüfter vorbei, aber mit dem röhrchen drüber !? hmm


----------



## DaxTrose (23. August 2009)

Das stimmt, wenn Du alle Positionen mit Lüfter bestückst, passen Röhrchen nicht mehr drüber. Aber ich denke, wenn Du sie schwarz lackierst, es es auch noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Digger (23. August 2009)

hm ich werd mal schaun wie ich das am besten mache, ich denke aber, dass ich bei den lüftern nen bissel was wegmache vom rahme.
ich hab iwie auch kein bock, weil sonst muss ich das ja mit muttern alles festmachen und das is nich ganz so leicht, als wie einfach nen rohr als abstand zu nehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> da passt ja grad so meine gewindestange am lüfter vorbei, aber mit dem röhrchen drüber !? hmm



Hi!

Wie wäre es, wenn Du das Rohr entsprechend ausschneidest, also sozusagen ein 'Fenster' da in das Rohr schneidest, wo der Rahmen vom Lüfter ist?
Dieses Fenster wird dann vom Rahmen des Lüfters wieder verschlossen, so dass es keine sichtbar Lücke gibt.
Vor allem, wenn alles schwarz lackiert ist, sollte ein eventueller kleiner Spalt nicht weiter auffallen.

Wäre mein Ansatz; Bin aber Wakü-Neuling.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Sm1ley (20. September 2009)

hi!

könntest du mir mal die lochabstände sagen von dem radi? ich würd ihn gern mit deiner methode auf mein raven rv01 draufbasteln und weiß nicht ob ich die löcher eh in den blechteilen bohren müsste oder ob das iwie mit dem plastikteil kollidiert.

grüße


----------



## DaxTrose (20. September 2009)

Die Lochabstände sind 200mm und 365mm, jeweils rechtwinklig!


----------



## Sm1ley (20. September 2009)

ah okay super danke! dann sollte sich das schon ausgehn...


----------



## Sm1ley (24. September 2009)

womit hast du überhaupt das lüftergitter lackiert? 
sowas wie das hier?
Caseking.de » Modding » Farben & Lacke » Sabotaz Sprühfarbe Signal Black - 400ml

kann man das lüftergitter zum lackieren richtig abnehmen oder hast du die nicht zu lackierenden stellen iwie abgeklebt?


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. September 2009)

kannst auch aus dem Modelbau Farbe nehmen.


----------



## Sm1ley (24. September 2009)

meinst du was zum malen oder eh was zum sprühen?


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2009)

Einfach mit Autolack aus dem Baumarkt (ich habe AutoK Lack genommen und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht) lackieren. Du kannst die Abdeckung des evo 1080 einfach abschrauben (die vier Inbusschrauben) und die Gitter entnehmen. Das Zusammenbauen ist dann etwas hackelig, geht aber mit etwas Geduld auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sm1ley (24. September 2009)

okay super.
danke für die info...man ich freu mich schon auf meine teile


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2009)

werde die Evolotion in meinem GH auch so umsetzten...muss mir nur noch nen Kopf über die Lage machen..hemm.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2009)

Denk aber dran, etwas mehr Abstand zu lassen, als ich es getan habe. 3-4cm (Lüfter/Seitenwand) sollten es schon sein, sonst kommt es zum Wärmestau! Ich hatte bei einer Raumtemperatur von etwa 21° zwischen Seitenwand und evo so um die 27°-28°C und somit eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 26°C im IDLE. Unter Last dann schon 36°C!
Hier sind noch mal die Werte!


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. September 2009)

Sagt mal hat schon mal einer, ein Evo1080 oder Mo Ra2 in die Seite eingearbeitet?


----------



## Digger (27. September 2009)

ja das gabs auch schonmal iwo. 

da war dann der radi an der außenwand und die lüfter im case.

geht naürlich nur auf einer seite.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Anbau von Aquacomputer evo1080 an die Seitenwand*



nemetona schrieb:


> Danke Dax,
> dieser Thread gibt mir einige Anregungen zum anstehenden Mora 2 Pro Umbau.
> Gruß, nemetona
> 
> Edit: Hat eventuel jemand ein Bild von einen Mora 2 Pro mit Lüfterabdeckung, am besten auf einer Seitenwand montiert?


 		Sagt mal hat schon mal einer, ein Evo1080 oder Mo Ra2 in die Seite eingearbeitet? 	
Hier hier hier hier in der letzten Reihe IIIICH!!! 

Habs etwas anders gelöst (setzte einiges technisches Geschick und Fummelei voraus, da ja überhaupt keine Halterungen bzw. Schlitze für die Lüfter in der Blende sind -.-)
Und versucht ihr mal, Kabel von 9 Lüftern unsichtbar ins Case zu führen... Naja, habs so gemacht, dass ich die Kabel einfach ABGESCHNITTEN habe, um sie dann in 3 Lüsterklemmen zusammenzufassen; welche wiederum auf einen einzigen 4Pin Molex Stecker gehen. Jetzt zieht der rund 25W über einen 4Pin Molex - ist das Okay? 

Übrigens - das was unten Dran ist, ist mein Radiständer ^^ Den hab ich angepasst, damit die ganze Konstruktion nicht einfach sang- und klanglos umkippt, wie das nach dem Einbau fast der Fall gewesen wäre. Der Radi hat einfach kein Gegengewicht 

Mit diversen üblen Bohrungen sieht das ganze doch ganz okay aus ^^

Bilder hab ich nur noch vom eingebauten Zustand im Anhang


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. September 2009)

ist schon nicht schlecht aber ich war darauf aus das der Kommplet oder fast komplet im Gehäuse verschwindet.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. September 2009)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> ist schon nicht schlecht aber ich war darauf aus das der Kommplrt oder fast komplet im Gehäuse verschwindet.



Wie soll er dann Luft Ansaugen??


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. September 2009)

Aus dem Gehäuse!

in der Seitenwand ein Loch rein den dadrinnen verseken so weit als möglich und dann den Rest so anpassen das er kaum Sichtbar von außen ist, nur die Gitter der Lüfter sollten zu sehen sein.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. September 2009)

1. Den Mora 2 komplett im Gehäuse zu versenken is nicht gerade sinnvoll da er oben wie unten offen ist und somit einen Teil der Wärme wieder in das Gehäuse abgibt. (Beim Airplex Evo 1080 und beim Nova 1080 sieht es anders aus)

2. Finde mal ein Gehäuße das mindestens 8 cm Platz zwischen Hardware und Radi hat. Mir fällt nur das Lian Li PC-343 black ein.

3. Lieber hat ein Radi die Kühle Raumluft als die vorgewärmte im Gehäuse.


----------



## DaxTrose (29. September 2009)

Man könnte ja den Radi Außen anschrauben, die Lüfter aber im Inneren des Gehäuses montieren. Dann braucht man nur etwa 25-30mm Platz zur Hardware. Sollte auf der linken Seite (bei einem normalen Case von vorne gesehen) möglich sein. Gesehen habe ich so was allerdings auch noch nicht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (29. September 2009)

Radi draußen und Lüfter drinnen, schwarnt mir so vor. den Radi noch.


----------



## Necoras (18. Oktober 2009)

huhu,

da ich mit meiner Wakü Temperaturen kurz vor dem Sidepunkt habeok bissel übertrieben^^ aber ich hab im Idle ca 34° Wtemp. wollte ich auch auf den 1080er Zug aufspringen. Jetzt hab ich ja gelesen, dass das mit dem Abstand ne wichtige sache ist. Ich hab ja ein A+Case auch mit Ausklappfüßen,
jetzt kam mir die Idee, da ich ja diese "Beulen auf den Seitentüren habe vom Frontlüfter, spiele ich mit der Idee, den Radiator schräg anzubauen, dachte da an Vorne 2,5 cm und Hinten 3-4 cm Abstand. Nun frag ich mich wie wirkt sich das aus, und steht es dann noch stabil?


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke, ich machs vieleicht selbst einmal


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, dass musst Du ausprobieren!  Könnte vielleicht etwas kippelig werden, sollte aber noch stehen!



Necoras schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> da ich mit meiner Wakü Temperaturen kurz vor dem Sidepunkt habeok bissel übertrieben^^ aber ich hab im Idle ca 34° Wtemp. wollte ich auch auf den 1080er Zug aufspringen. Jetzt hab ich ja gelesen, dass das mit dem Abstand ne wichtige sache ist. Ich hab ja ein A+Case auch mit Ausklappfüßen,
> jetzt kam mir die Idee, da ich ja diese "Beulen auf den Seitentüren habe vom Frontlüfter, spiele ich mit der Idee, den Radiator schräg anzubauen, dachte da an Vorne 2,5 cm und Hinten 3-4 cm Abstand. Nun frag ich mich wie wirkt sich das aus, und steht es dann noch stabil?


----------



## Necoras (19. Oktober 2009)

Testbericht und Fotos folgen dann im laufe der Woche.....

Testobjekte werden sein: Zwei dumme junge Katzen die mir sowieso immer alles unordentlich hier machen, wenn di da gegespringen, und ja sowas machen die, die wollen Lüfter fangen 
hat eigentlich einer mal nen vergleichstest gefunden bezüglich der 1080er? mit dem NOVA und MoRA oder NOVA vs. EVO?HAb bisher keinen mit NOVA gefunden


----------



## nemetona (19. Oktober 2009)

> hat eigentlich einer mal nen vergleichstest gefunden bezüglich der 1080er?



In einer PCGHX-Print wär mal ein Vergleichstest der 1080er Monsterradiatoren.
Ausreichend Kühlleistung für dein System haben sie alle.


----------



## Necoras (19. Oktober 2009)

oh danke für die Info^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2009)

PCGHX hat seinerzeit einen Vorsprung im Nachkommabereich für den Nova gegenüber dem Mora gemessen (was nicht zuletzt an der Heizleistung -eine CPU, sonst nichts- lag). Der evo war nicht vertreten.


----------



## Nucleus (5. Januar 2010)

Hey Dax!

Glückwunsch zur Beförderung 

Wie viel Abstand sollte Deiner Meinung nach zwischen dem Lüftergitter eines Mora 2 Pro und dem Seitenteil des Gehäuses liegen?

Ich will ja nicht, dass die Lüffis keine oder unzureichend Luft bekommen...


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank!
nemetona hat sich damit mal etwas näher beschäftigt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...s-mora-die-pcghx-dailysoap-12.html#post410292
Denke aber auch, dass 3cm ausreichend sind.


----------



## Nucleus (6. Januar 2010)

Prima, danke für den Link 

Du hast mir mit Deinem HowTo sehr geholfen, danke Dir, Dax! 

Hier ein paar Impressionen meiner Befestigungslösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung, wenn ich die Bilder hier poste.

Nähere Infos gibts in meinem *Tagebuch*.


----------



## Digger (9. Januar 2010)

was sind das für abstandshalter zwischen wand und lüfterrahmen ?


----------



## Nucleus (9. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein Shroud-Rahmen aus Holz.

Achso, die Schrauben meinst...!

Das sind die Befestigungsschrauben, die ich dazu bekommen habe.

Ich hab das Teil hier im Marktplatz ergattert, und die waren eben dabei.

Weiß net ob die im normalen Lieferumfang auch dabei sind.

Sind eigentlich nur so Schrauben mit Gehäuse und Innengewinde.


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Januar 2010)

Die Abstandshalter sind bei der Pro Verison dabei. Bei der Core Verison nicht.


----------



## Digger (9. Januar 2010)

ahso.
die sind ja geil...
will auch sone halter


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

Hi!

ich hoffe mal, ich bin hier nicht völlig falsch.
Ich habe zwar 'nen Mora 2 Pro, aber das kommt letztlich so ziemlich auf's selbe 'raus.
Wenn ich mir Eure Bilder ansehe, habt Ihr alle die Lüfter so auf die Blende geschraubt, dass sie außen auf der Blende sind.
Ich habe meine Lüfter in die Blende gesetzt.

Macht das viel aus, ist das falsch?

Mein Mora kommt nämlich demnächst an's Gehäuse - aber mit Scharnieren.
Dann kann ich den wegklappen, um an die Mainboardrückseite zu kommen - Stichwort: Kabelmanagement.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Januar 2010)

Sollte keinen Unterschied machen.


----------

